# Photo-edits and Stud ads



## TLA

I guess these kind of fall in Digital art. lol 

This one is Smokes Navajo. I changed the background, and only the background, for his owner. The background IS another area of where he is located and is actually another view from the arena he is in.

Left is the original and right is the switched background.











These two are Kind of obvious! lol


----------



## PencilMeIn

These are great! I love how you changed the background of the one photo. It really does improve it and puts the focus on the horse. Great job!


----------



## Mike

I love the change you made to the background, TLA! That's such an improvement! Was it difficult to do?


----------



## TLA

Not so much difficult as it was time consuming to make sure that the horse wasn't altered in anyway.


----------



## Wildest Heart

WoW! Amazing how you changed the background!


----------

